# New 2012 Outback 210Rs



## WyoCamper10 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just got our new Outback 210RS for a first ever TT and we love it. With the warm spring in Wyoming we have already been out a few times and can't wait for summer. Any advice for a newbie?

Not sure how to post pictures but here is an attached picture.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

WyoCamper10 said:


> Just got our new Outback 210RS for a first ever TT and we love it. With the warm spring in Wyoming we have already been out a few times and can't wait for summer. Any advice for a newbie?
> 
> Not sure how to post pictures but here is an attached picture.


Wow, great picture! Advice?, Ok, that's too much truck for that trailer. You better send that bad boy up here.







Welcome!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got the predecessor of the 210RS, a 21RS. Common problems are storage door seals leaking. Be sure to check them after a good rain. May need to replace seals or tighten the door latches. Some have had problems with mildew in the outdoor kitchen compartment. Mine was a problem until I started using Sta-Dri. Just throw one in the compartment over the winter.

I also had problems with some of the nails holding the paneling and molding on pulling through but it seems I was an isolated case.

As with all Outbacks, keep up with the roof maintenance. Clean and protect per the instructions. Remove peeling roof sealant when you find it and replace with Dicor self leveling sealant. I always keep a fresh tube with me on trips just in case I need it.

I disagree with Northern Ninja, not to much truck at all.







It's easy to over load a half ton truck even with a trailer as light as a 210RS.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Great truck and trailer..... Time to head over to yellostone and the Tetons!! Enjoy!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The only advice I have is that when I looked at your great picture, I noticed your spare tire tipped down. That reminded me of how much I hated having it in the way of the rear storage door. I'd highly recommend doing My Spare Tire Mod, or something similar, to take care of that annoyance. I think it's time Keystone started doing something like this from the factory.


----------

